# Kommunikation zwischen VB6.0-Visu und PLCSim über NetToPLCSim



## Earny (6 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich will meine VB6.0-Visu über NEtToPLCSim mit PLCSim kommunizieren lassen. (Die Kommunikation zu ACCONTrol hat immer geklappt.)
Zuerst die Frage: Geht das überhaupt, das Tool heißt schließlich NetToPLCSim - ich habe hier keine .Net-Anwendung, sondern eine VB6.0-Visu.

Die wichtigsten Schritte:
HW-Konfig mit 314C-2PNDP - IP-Adresse z.B. 192.68.0.80
Programm + Systemdaten in PLCSim-CPU (TCP/IP)

NetToPLCSim starten, Rechnernetzwerkkarte IP 192.168.0.81, PlCSim-IP 192.168.0.80, Starten, Running wird angezeigt

Visu in Entwicklungsumgebung starten, dabei muss es schon beim Verbindungsaufbau zum Fehler kommen:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
'Automatische Bildschirmanpassung
SetDeviceIndependentWindow Me
 
On Error GoTo Err1
'Verbindungsaufbau mit Libnodave
Dim port As String, peer As String, Rack As String, Slot As String
port$ = 102
peer$ = "192.168.53.80"
ph = openSocket(port$, peer$)
If (ph > 0) Then
    di = daveNewInterface(ph, ph, "IF1", 0, daveProtoISOTCP, daveSpeed187k)
    res = daveInitAdapter(di)
     If res = 0 Then
        Rack$ = 0
        Slot$ = 2
        dc = daveNewConnection(di, 0, Rack$, Slot$)
        res = daveConnectPLC(dc)
    End If
End If
'Ende Verbindungsaufbau mit Libnodave
.....
.....
```


Die Anwendung stürzt. Der Task-Manager hat Mühe, die Anwendung (ohne Rückmeldung) zu beenden.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was die Ursache für den Absturz sein kann?



Gruß
Earny


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Mai 2012)

Warum ist die IP im VB programm 192.168.53.80 und nicht 192.168.0.80 ?​


----------



## Earny (6 Mai 2012)

Danke Jochen,

danke für den Tip. Ich habe das jetzt korrigiert. Nützt nichts.

In HW-Konfig bekommt die CPU 192.168.0.80

Im VB6.0-Form-Load steht jetzt 192.168.0.80

In NetToPLCSim steht bei Netzwerk 192.168.0.81 (Dieses IP hat meine Netzwerkkarte)

In NetToPLCSim steht bei PLCSim 192.168.0.80 



Das Problem bleibt. In dem Moment, wo der Verbindungsaufbau erfolgen soll, stürzt VB6.0 ohne Rückmeldung ab.


Habs eben nochmal mit ACCOntrol getestet. Das funktioniert. Das VB6.0-Projekt dürfte keinen Fehler haben. Für ACControl stelle ich wieder die 127.0.0.1 ein.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Mai 2012)

Wenn in nettoplc sim die 81 steht, musst du nicht das angeben? Du willst dich ja mit nettoplcsim verbinden!


----------



## Earny (6 Mai 2012)

Hallo Jochen,

ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst.
Wenn ich NetToPLCSim nach PLCSim starte, dann muss ich drei Sachen in NetToPLCSim eintragen:
Zuerst den Namen der Verbindung (beliebig), dann die Netzwerkadresse des Rechners (192.168.0.81) und dann die IP-ADresse der PN-CPU, die in PLCSim arbeitet (192.168.0.80). Ich kann die IP-Adressen auch über die Auswahlbuttons auswählen. Das klappt auch. Der Server geht auch auf "Running", wenn ich ihn starte.

Hab ich das was falsch gemacht?

Die VB6.0-Visu stürzt aber ab, wenn sie versucht eine Verbindung zu 192.168.0.80 aufzubauen.


Hab eben nochmal getestest.
VB stürzt schon bei ph = openSocket(...) ab:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
'Automatische Bildschirmanpassung
SetDeviceIndependentWindow Me
 
On Error GoTo Err1
'Verbindungsaufbau mit Libnodave
Dim port As String, peer As String, Rack As String, Slot As String
port$ = 102
peer$ = "192.168.0.80"
ph = openSocket(port$, peer$)
...
...
...
```


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2012)

Hi Earny,
wie Jochen schon schrieb musst du die IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte verwenden, also die 81.

Dass du das bei nettoplcsim einstellen musst hat nur den Hintergrund, wenn mehrere Verbindungen/CPUs gleichzeitig simuliert werden sollen die Zuordnung CPU zur IP zu treffen.
Bei der alten Version (0.7.2) musste man garnichts einstellen, da war die Plcsim-CPU immer über alle IP-Adressen des Computers erreichbar - aber eben auch die des Computers, und nicht der IP der PN-CPU oder des Ethernet-CPs.


----------



## Earny (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo Jochen, hallo Thomas,
irgendwie verstehe ich nicht was ihr meint. Ich glaube aber, ihr meint beide das Gleiche.
Könnt ihr mir mal folgende Fragen beantworten, wobei von folgender Voraussetzung ausgegangen werden soll: 
Die Netzwerkkarte meines Rechners hat die IP 192.168.0.81 !

1. Was soll in der HW-Konfig der CPU314C-2PN/DP als IP-Adresse eingegeben werden? Geht 192.168.0.80?
2. Was wird im Eingabefeld "Network IP Adress" von NetToPLCSim eingetragen?
3. Was wird im Eingabefeld "PLCSim IP Adress" von NetPLCSim eingetragen?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> 1. Was soll in der HW-Konfig der CPU314C-2PN/DP als IP-Adresse eingegeben werden? Geht 192.168.0.80?


Du kannst dort die Adresse eingeben die deine CPU später haben soll. Über Nettoplcsim ist die CPU jedoch immer nur über die IP der Netzwerk-Schnittstelle deines Computers erreichbar.


Earny schrieb:


> 2. Was wird im Eingabefeld "Network IP Adress" von NetToPLCSim eingetragen?


Die IP-Adresse der Netzwerk-Schnittstelle über die du die Plcsim-CPU erreichen willst. Über das Auswahlfeld (...) werden alle IP-Adressen die dein Computer momentan besitzt angezeit. Mal angenommen du hast eine LAN-Verbindung mit verbundenem Netzwerkkabel und eine WLAN-Verbindung die ebenfalls verbunden ist, würdest du dort zwei IP-Adressen zur Auswahl finden. In deinem VB Client Programm musst du dann die IP-Adresse einstellen die du an diesem Punkt ausgewählt hast. Bei dir z.B. 192.168.0.81


Earny schrieb:


> 3. Was wird im Eingabefeld "PLCSim IP Adress" von NetPLCSim eingetragen?


Die IP-Adresse die du unter 1. eingestellt hast. Diese Adresse sollte dir auch im Auswahfeld über den Button (...) angezeigt werden.


----------



## Earny (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
besten Dank. Jetzt klappts.

Mein Fehler war, dass von meiner VB-Visu eine Verbindung zur IP-Adresse der PLCSim-CPU versucht wurde. Es muss aber die IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte sein.

Jetzt habe ich versucht, NetToPLCSim auf meinem neuen Windows7 64Bit Prof-Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen. Sollte NetToPLCSim (0.9.1) auf diesem System?
Beim Start kam eine Fehlermeldung über eine "Unbehandelte Ausnahme in der Anwendung....". NetToPLCsim sah auch nicht die IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte, sondern die IP von ACCONtrol (127.0.0.1), was ich auch mal auf meinen neuen Rechner installiert hatte. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass meine Netzwerkkarte noch nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.

Außerdem gibt es für meine div. VB-Visus mit NetToPLCSim noch ein strukturelles Problem: Da die Visu bei der Verwendung von NetToPLCSim sich mit der IP-Adresse des Rechners verbinden muss (siehe oben), müsste vom Nutzer meiner Visus die Eingabe der IP seiner Netzwerkkarte verlangen. Das ist ungünstig. Bei ACCONtrol war die 127.0.0.1 eine feste Größe.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2012)

Die fertig kompilierten Versionen von Nettoplcsim die bei Sourceforge liegen sind alle nur unter 32-Bit Betriebssystemen lauffähig.
Damit es unter 64-Bit Windows läuft, müsste das C#-Projekt mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen neu übersetzt werden. Ich habe aber keinen 64-Bit Rechner zur Verfügung, darum kann ich das nicht selber machen. Es hat mir aber schon einer geschrieben der das erfolgreich durchgeführt hat (zumindest für die 0.7er Version). Alternativ soll es auch mit dem CorFlags [1] Utility funktionieren die exe zu manipulieren, ohne alles neu übersetzen zu müssen. Aber ich kann es selber nicht testen.

Wenn du zu 127.0.0.1 verbinden willst, funktioniert es wenn du diese Adresse bei "Network Address" eingibst, auch wenn diese nicht zur Auswahl angeboten wird. Oder nimmst die alte 0.7 Version, diese war immer unter allen Adressen erreichbar (so wie Accontrol). Bei der neuen Version ist die Adressangabe notwendig, da du damit theoretisch eine beliebige Anzahl an Plcsim-CPUs auf einem Rechner gleichzeitig simulieren kannst.

[1] http://lostechies.com/gabrielschenk...lication-to-run-in-32bit-process-on-64bit-os/


----------



## Earny (7 Mai 2012)

ich werd dann mal auf die 64 Bit-Version warten. 

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> ich werd dann mal auf die 64 Bit-Version warten.


Das kann dauern, bei mir laufen die Rechner relativ lange


----------



## Earny (7 Mai 2012)

vielleicht wäre dann doch die 0.7er Version in der 64 Bit-Fassung für mich das Richtige. Es ist für mich auch besser, wenn das Ding mit allen IP-Adressen zurechtkommt. Könntest Du den netten Menschen mal fragen, ob er mir seine Version zukommen lassen oder vielleicht hier im Forum einstellen könnte. 


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2012)

@Thomas_v2.1

Gibts die s7onlinx Schnittstelle auch in 64 Bit?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Gibts die s7onlinx Schnittstelle auch in 64 Bit?


Weiß ich garnicht, ich habe keine 64-Bit Erfahrung. Aber sollte es doch geben oder? Die diversen Siemens Anwendungen nutzen diese doch ebenfalls. Wenn man beispielsweise WinCC flexible mit Plcsim verbindet, läuft das auch alles über die Schnittstelle. Zumindest unter 32-Bit Windows.

Aber ich habe grad nochmal nachgeschaut, der Kollege hatte die nettoplcsim 0.7 Version für 64-Bit neu übersetzt, bzw. mit corflags gepatcht was wohl beides funktioniert. Aber in der Version hatte ich das ja noch komplett anders ohne s7onlinx programmiert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo Earny,
Luca von runmode.com hat eine gepatchte Version von nettoplcsim für 64 Bit Windows erstellt. Kannst du auf seiner Seite runterladen:
http://www.runmode.com/usefulstuff.html

Konnte es selber aber aus bekanntem Grund nicht testen.


----------



## Earny (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
ich habs runtergeladen. Es funktioniert bei mir nicht. In NetToPLCSim wird die Verbindung zu PLCSim angezeigt, aber keine Verbindung zum Client. Meine VB.Net-Anwendung wird ausgefüht, aber kein Wert von PLCSim übernommen - kein Wunder, es besteht ja keine Verbindung zu NetTopLCsim.

Es werden auch keine IP-Adressen mehr abgefragt?!

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mit Luca per Email Kontakt, und bei ihm funktioniert es wohl. Er hat die Version 0.7.x gepatcht (bzw. neu übersetzt, es funktionieren beide Methoden) weil es bei der neuen bei manchen Anwendungen Probleme gibt. In der Version gibt es keine Abfrage der IP-Adresse, dort ist nettoplcsim auf allen verfügbaren Netzwerkadressen erreichbar.
Da ich kein 64 Bit Windows habe kann ich es leider nicht selber testen. Kommt denn im Ausgabefeld von nettoplcsim ein Eintrag über den Verbindungsversuch, wenn du deine Anwendung startest? 
Hast du den Siemens Dienst IE PG Helper gestoppt? In der Version wird das beim Start nämlich noch nicht abgefragt ob der Dienst aktiv ist.


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

NetToPLCsim bleibt bei "Listening for Clients..."
In der Statuszeile von NetToPLCsim steht "Clients: Disconnected" - auch wenn meine VB.Net-Anwendung über libnodave eine Verbindung versucht.
Der IEPG-Help Service ist abgeschaltet.

Da waren auch zwei Batch-Dateien dabei. Muss man damit irgendwas anstellen?


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> NetToPLCsim bleibt bei "Listening for Clients..."
> In der Statuszeile von NetToPLCsim steht "Clients: Disconnected" - auch wenn meine VB.Net-Anwendung über libnodave eine Verbindung versucht.
> Der IEPG-Help Service ist abgeschaltet.
> 
> Da waren auch zwei Batch-Dateien dabei. Muss man damit irgendwas anstellen?



Die batch-Dateien dienen dazu um den Siemens Dienst zu stoppen und zu starten. Unter 64 Bit Windows hat der ja einen anderen Namen (s7oiehsx64).
Bei mir funktioniert die Version auch weiterhin unter 32-Bit Windows 7.
Welche IP-Adresse verwendet denn deine Anwendung? Läuft beides auf dem gleichen Rechner?


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

Es läuft beides auf dem gleichen Rechner.
IP-Adresse der CPU314C 2PN/DP: 192.168.0.80 (per HW-Konfig)
IP-Adresse des Rechners: 192.168.0.21
Subnet: 255.255.255.0


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> Es läuft beides auf dem gleichen Rechner.
> IP-Adresse der CPU314C 2PN/DP: 192.168.0.80 (per HW-Konfig)
> IP-Adresse des Rechners: 192.168.0.21
> Subnet: 255.255.255.0



Das heißt, bei deiner VB-Anwendung hast du auch als SPS-Adresse die 192.168.0.21 eingestellt?


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

Ja, ist so.

Earny


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

habe die Version für 64 Bit Windows von NetToPLCSim auf meinem alten WinXp-Rechner (32 Bit) mit Step7 V5.5 SP1 getestet.
Da funktionierts! Nützt natürlich nichts!

Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> habe die Version für 64 Bit Windows von NetToPLCSim auf meinem alten WinXp-Rechner (32 Bit) mit Step7 V5.5 SP1 getestet.
> Da funktionierts! Nützt natürlich nichts!



Das ist komisch, denn bei mir funktioniert die 64-Bit Version auch unter 32-Bit Windows.
Imho wird durch das patchen nur die Information gesetzt, dass die Version auch unter 64 Bit lauffähig ist, und sonst nichts anderes gemacht.

Was zeigt denn "netstat -a" bei dir an? Ist dort auf Port 102 jemand am abhören? Dann steht dort ein Eintrag wie:
Proto  Lokale Adresse         Remoteadresse          Status
TCP    0.0.0.0:102            VORTEX:0               ABHÖREN

Du könntest auch mal probieren was passiert, wenn nettoplcsim läuft und du aus einer Eingabeaufforderung heraus "telnet 192.168.0.21 102" aufrufst. Normalerweise sollte dann der Verbindungsaufbau im nettoplcsim-Fenster angezeigt werden.

Edit:
Ergänzung wie man aus der Eingabeaufforderung an den Prozessnamen kommt welcher einen Port belegt:

```
>netstat -ano -p TCP | findstr "102"

 TCP    0.0.0.0:102            0.0.0.0:0              ABHÖREN         964
 TCP    0.0.0.0:10243          0.0.0.0:0              ABHÖREN         4
```
Die Zahl 964 ist die Prozess-ID. Welcher Name hinter dieser ID steckt bekommt man so heraus:

```
>tasklist /FI "PID eq 964"
```
Wenn Nettoplcsim läuft kommt das:

```
Abbildname                     PID Sitzungsname       Sitz.-Nr. Speichernutzung
========================= ======== ================ =========== ===============
NetToPLCSim.exe                964 Console                    1        19.804 K
```


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

ich habe jetzt auch noch die Bentzerkontensteuerung auf meinem Win7 64 Bit-Rechner abgeschaltet. Die war ja bei Vista in Verruf geraten. 
Nützt auch nichts. Die Visu kriegt keinen Kontakt zu NetToPLCSim.
Ich habe dann noch einen Test unternommen, mit meiner VB2010-Visu auf eine reelle CPU314C 2PN/DP-CPU per Ethernet zu gehen. Das funktioniert!!!
Die Visu dürfte also auch OK sein.

Earny


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

wenn ich "netstat -a" eingebe werden aktive Verbindungen angezeigt.
Zuerst 11 mal 0.0.0.0:????? (das Fragezeichen steht für 3 bis 5-stellige Ziffern)
dann 5 mal 127.0.01:????? (4 bis 5-stellig)
dann 1 mal 192.168.0.20:139 ABHÖREN


Bemerkung: die 192.168.0.20 = WLAN

192.168.0.21 = LAN


Bei Aufruf der Telnet.exe passiert nichts. Könte an meiner Fehlbedienung liegen.



Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

telnet rufst du auch aus der Windows Eingabeaufforderung auf. Du musst es einfach so eingeben wie ich es oben geschrieben habe (ohne das ">", das habe ich nur geschrieben damit man erkennt dass es auf einer Eingabeaufforderung heraus eingegeben werden muss). Der erste Parameter bei telnet ist die IP-Adresse zu der eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden soll, der zweite Parameter gibt eine Port-Nummer an. Die S7-Kommunikation läuft immer über Port 102, darum ist hier immer nur dieser Port interessant.

Darum musst du auch bei netstat nach Port 102 suchen. Die Ziffern hinter dem Doppelpunkt bedeuten die Port-Nummer auf dem ein TCP-Server gestartet würde.
Die Angabe 0.0.0.0:102 bedeutet, dass ein TCP-Server auf allen verfügbaren Adressen auf eingehende Anfragen auf Port 102 lauscht.

Ich würde erstmal bei netstat nachsehen ob Nettoplcsim überhaupt läuft und auf Port 102 auf eingehende Anfragen wartet. Dann mit telnet versuchen eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
Evtl. ist das bei dir auch ein Problem mit der Firewall, denn diese ist bei Windows 7 meistens aktiv, oder irgendwelchen "Security" Programmen. Meistens ist es nicht ungefragt erlaubt, einen Dienst mit dieser niedrigen Port-Nummer zu starten. Die Windows-Firewall fragt zumindest nach ob sie dem Programm das erlauben soll. Wenn du eine andere Software einsetzt, musst du da mal nach entsprechenden Einstellungen sehen, und nettoplcsim dafür freigeben.


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

ich habe auch die Win7-Firewall und den Virenwächter von Avira vorübergehend abgeschaltet. Nützt nicht.

Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Dann schau doch nochmal bitte bei gestartetem nettoplcsim bei der Ausgabe von netstat wie oben beschrieben.

Poste einmal das Ergebnis von 
netstat -ano -p TCP | findstr "102"

und dann mit der letzten Zahl das Ergebnis von:
tasklist /FI "PID eq XXX"


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

wenn ich jetzt das "netstat -a" oder
"netstat -ano -p TCP findstr "102" eingebe

blendet ein schwarzes Fenster für einige ms auf und verschwindet sofort wieder.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Ok, dann habe ich was falsches vorrausgesetzt, dachte Programmierer kennen das ;-)

Du öffnest erst die Eingabeaufforderung über 
Start -> Alle Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabeaufforderung

In das schwarze Fenster gibst du dann die Befehle ein.


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

Ich bin nur ein Hobby-Programmierer.

Wenn ich das "netstat -ano -p TCP | findstr "102" eingebe, findet er zwei Sachen. 
Irgendwas mit 0.0.0.0:102  mit Prozess-ID  2172  und 0.0.0.0:135 (vermutlich irrelevant)

Ich habe dann bei 2172 nachgesehen  mit "tasklist..." dann wurde der s7oiehsx64.exe angezeigt, weil der IEPG-Helpservice lief.


Ich habe ihn dann abgeschaltet. Die nochmalige Anwendung von netstat... ergab, dass der 102 jetzt frei ist.


Es gibt also kein anderes Prog, was den 102 belegt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Ok, und wenn du jetzt nettoplcsim startest und das Ganze nochmal machst, sollte nettoplcsim.exe den Port beanspruchen.
Eigentlich sollte es dann funktionieren. Kannst ja erstmal mit telnet probieren.
Wenn du eine LAN- und WLAN-Schnittstelle hast, würde ich wenn ein LAN-Kabel gesteckt ist vorrangig die IP-Adresse der LAN-Schnittstelle verwenden.


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

habe PLCSim und NetToPLCsim gestarte.
dann mit netstat die Prozess-ID ermittelt und dann mit tasklist herausgefunden, dass die zu NetToPLCsim gehört.

Die telnet.exe ist bei Win7 gut versteckt. Die liegt innerhalb amd64....
Ich glaube, das ist nicht die richtige telnet.exe.

Bei der Eingabe von telnet.... passiert nichts.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Oh, sehe gerade dass Microsoft bei manchem Versionen telnet rausgeschmissen hat.
Hast du mit deiner Anwendung denn schon getestet?


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

habs jetzt auch zusammen mit meiner Anwendung getestet:

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann liegen jetzt zwei Anwendungen auf dem Port 102. Die erste, das ist NetToPLCsim steht auf  "ABHÖREN", die zweite, das ist die exe meiner Anwendung, steht auf "HERGESETELLT".

Wenn "Hergestellt" bedeuten soll "Verbindung hergestellt", so ist das gelogen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

"Abhören" heißt, es wartet ein TCP-Server auf eine eingehende Verbindung. Das ist das was nettoplcsim oder der Siemens Dienst macht. Auf einen Port kann immer nur eine Anwendung lauschen. Darum muss man vor nettoplcsim Start den Siemens Dienst beenden.

"Verbindung hergestellt" bedeutet dass deine Anwendung mit jemand anderem verbunden ist.

Hast du deine Anwendung denn jetzt mit nettoplcsim getestet? Was passiert denn?


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

Es ist, wies war.

in PLCSim läuft das S7-Programm. NetToPLCsim sagt "PLCSim: Connected" aber "Client: Disconnected", auch wenn meine Visu läuft.
Die Visu bringt keine Fehlermeldung. Der Wert im gelesenen S7-Speicher wird mit 0 angezeigt, obwohl er in PLCSim ständig wechselt.

Wenn ich auf meinem Xp-Rechner ins NetToPLCsim schaue steht bei "Client..." die IP-Nummer.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. Wenn nettoplcsim bei netstat auftaucht sollte es eigentlich auch erreichbar sein.
Ich habe ja die Vermutung dass das an irgendwelchen Sicherheitseinstellungen liegt.
Du kannst ja mal von deinem XP-Rechner aus versuchen, ob das von dort aus mit telnet (wie oben beschrieben) klappt.


----------



## Earny (9 Juni 2012)

Ich habe was gefunden:

Bei meinem Xp-Rechner steht bei der IP 0.0.0.0 102 und bei meiner Rechner-IP 192.168.0.21 102 jeweils die gleiche Prozess-ID (bei 0.0.0.0 102 mit ABHÖREN und bei 192.168.0.21 102 mit HERGESTELLT).

Bei meinem Win7-Rechner sind die Prozess-IDs unterschiedlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juni 2012)

Auf die Details würde ich da nichts weiter geben. Wichtig ist nur dass nettoplcsim in der Liste als "Abhören" auftaucht, und das tut es. Also muss der Rest an anderer Stelle liegen.


----------



## Earny (10 Juni 2012)

Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage zu dem neuen NetToPLCSim (wenns dann mal läuft):
Kann das neue NetToPLCSim nur mit PLCSim kommunizieren, wenn eine Hardware-Konfiguration mit einer Profinet-CPU oder einem Profinet-CP in PLCSim reingeladen wurde? Das würde die Verwendung gewaltig einschränken bzw. fast unmöglich machen.
Wie sollen dann die vielen älteren CPUs oder CPs mit nur MPI- oder Profibusschnittstelle angesprochen werden.

So wie das bei Accontrol gelöst ist, finde ich das gut. Die Accontrol-CPU benötigt nicht zwangsläufig eine Profinet-CPU oder einen Profinet-CP. Über die virtuelle IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 kann aus eine VB.Net-Anwendung mit libnodave immer auf Accontrol zugegriffen werden. 


Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juni 2012)

Earny schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage zu dem neuen NetToPLCSim (wenns dann mal läuft):
> Kann das neue NetToPLCSim nur mit PLCSim kommunizieren, wenn eine Hardware-Konfiguration mit einer Profinet-CPU oder einem Profinet-CP in PLCSim reingeladen wurde? Das würde die Verwendung gewaltig einschränken bzw. fast unmöglich machen.
> Wie sollen dann die vielen älteren CPUs oder CPs mit nur MPI- oder Profibusschnittstelle angesprochen werden.



Bei der neuen Version ist das so. Ich sehe darin auch kein Problem. Denn ich möchte eine Client-Anwendung die Daten über Ethernet mit der SPS austauscht. Also brauche ich auf jeden Fall später auch eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle in meiner SPS.
Wenn ich eine Client-Anwendung habe welche später z.B. über Profibus auf die CPU zugreife, müsste ich ja zum Testen die komplette Anbindung auf Ethernet umstellen (wenn denn überhaupt der entsprechende Treiber dabei ist).



Earny schrieb:


> So wie das bei Accontrol gelöst ist, finde ich das gut. Die Accontrol-CPU benötigt nicht zwangsläufig eine Profinet-CPU oder einen Profinet-CP. Über die virtuelle IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 kann aus eine VB.Net-Anwendung mit libnodave immer auf Accontrol zugegriffen werden.


So funktioniert es auch bei den Nettoplcsim 0.7.x Versionen.

Die neue Version bietet gegenüber Accontrol aber die Möglichkeit, die Anbindung an mehrere CPUs auf einem einzigen Rechner testen (habe es bisher mit 6 Plcsim Instanzen getestet). Ich hätte es auch so programmieren können dass es auch mit einer MPI/Profibus-Schnittstelle funktioniert, aber wie oben geschrieben ist das Szenario eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------

